# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  8 طرق لتتألقي بالمانيكير النيون |~ بالصور

## دموع الغصون

*
 المانيكير المضئ أو النيون من أشهر صيحات طلاء الأظافر هذا العام، ورغم  أن ألوانه الجرئية تعكس الحيوية والشباب، إلا أن بعض الفتيات يخشى  استخدامها لما تتسم به من الجرأة الزائدة ولفت الانتباه خاصة بالنسبة  للألوان الفسفورية القوية جداً. إذا كنت تنتمين لهذه الفئة من الفتيات، نقدم لك فى هذا الموضوع 8 طرق  أساسية تجعل أناملك أكثر جاذبية وسحراً مع الألوان المضيئة لطلاء الأظافر. فى البداية، ضعي فى اعتبارك أن سر جمال الطلاء النيون يكمن فى كيفية  توظيفه أو تطبيقه بالطريقة الصحية على الاظافر، وهو ما يمكن تحقيقه مع  الأفكار التالية: 1- احتفظي بأظافرك قصيرة  إطالة الأظافر بشكل مبالغ فيه مع ارتداء الألوان المضيئة ليس أمرا  موفقاً نهائيا لانها تبرز يديك بمظهر مرعب ومخيف، لذلك من الأفصل تهذيب طول  الظفر وإعطائه استدارة خفيفة مثل شكل حبة اللوز. ويذكر أن هذا الشكل يعود  من جديد لموضة الأظافر بعد أن سادت لفترة طويلة الأظافر ذات الحواف  المستقيمة.

2- اختاري اللون الذي يناسب لون بشرتك  لون البشرة عامل أساسي يجب وضعه فى الاعتبار قبل اختيار درجة طلاء  الأظافر النيون، لتكون سببا فى تعزيز جمال أناملك ولا تثير الكثير من  الانتقاد. للبشرة الفاتحة اللون، اختاري درجات الأخضر والبنفسجي أو الموف، وللبشرة الداكنة، ابحثي عن درجات البرتقالي والخوخي والفوشيا. الأحمر والأصفر يناسبان جميع ألوان البشرة، لكن يراعي تجربتها على الظفر  قبل الشراء حيث بعض الدرجات يكون مظهرها شاذا وغير لائق على اليد، فالأحمر  قد يكون دموياً للغاية على سبيل المثال.


 3- حافظي على أظافرك صحية وأنيقة  الألوان النيون تلفت الأنظار لشكل أظافرك، لذا يجب أن تكون مهذبة دائما  وخالية من التقصف والزوائد الجلدية التى قد تشوه مظهرها، والتي تعطي عنك  انطباعاً سيئاَ، كما يفضل وضع الطلاء بشكل منمق ومثالي بحيث يغطي كامل  الظفر، ولا يخرج عنه. ولضمان ذلك، من الأفضل وضع الطلاء بمساعدة خبيرة  صالون التجميل.
4- اجعلي البساطة عنوانك  طلاء الأظافر النيون زاه وكافٍ للفت الانتباه، لذا عليك التحلي بالبساطة  فى باقي عناصر طلتك، فمثلا حافظي على ماكياجك هادئاً مع ارتداء ملابس  بألوان محايدة وليست زاهية كالأسود أو الكحلي، فهذا يضمن لك التألق والبعد  عن النقد.

 5- أحمر شفاهك وطلاء أظافرك بنفس اللون  إذا كنت لا تخشين الجرأة الزائدة، وتحبين المغامرة، فهذا اللوك من أجلك  أنت، جربي وضع أحمر شفاه مضئ بنفس لون طلاء الأظافر، وهذا يسري على درجات  الفوشيا والأحمر والخوخي، فهذا اللوك موضة منتشرة بقوة هذا العام ويعطيك  مظهراً جذاباَ وساحراً للغاية.
6- تلوين الأظافر بألوان مختلفة  للوك أكثر جرأة وتميزاً، بدلا من تلوين الأظافر جميعها بلون واحد،  اختاري درجتين مختلفتين يتماشيان معاً مثل الأحمر والأصفر، أو الأخضر  والموف، وضعي إحداها على أربعة أظافر فقط من كل يد والأخرى على الظفر  المتبقي.

 7- الطلاء النيون الفرنسي !  اللوك الفرنسي لطلاء الأظافر من الأشكال التى تمنح يديك أناقة لا مثيل  لها، ويمكنك أن تستوحى منه لتنفيذ لوك جديد بالطلاء النيون، بحيث يتم تلوين  باطن الظفر بالطلاء المحايد ثم تلوين حافة الظفر فقط بأحد الألوان  الفسفورية. مع هذا اللوك سيبدو مظهر أظافرك جديداً غير مألوف.
8- النيون المطفي!  إذا كنت ما زلت غير مستعدة للمجازفة وارتداء الألوان المضيئة، لكنك فى  نفس الوقت ترغبين فى أن تبقى على الموضة، ابدئي بتطبيق الدرجات التى تتمتع  بدرجة خفيفة من الإضاءة مثل الوردي والبيج وابتعدي عن الألوان الفسفورية.

*

----------


## &روان&

ممممممممم اشياءات حلوة عن المناكير بس انا من النوع الي مابيفضل المناكير  غريبة صح ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لا مو غريبه كل ستايل اله ناسه فطبيعي جداً 
المناكير حلو كتغيير نفسيه ولوك جديد لكن مو حلو كمكمل للستايل اليومي 
انبسطت بمرورك روان 


*

----------


## (dodo)

انا بحب المانكير الي متل هيك  سادة والوانهم كثير زوق 
يسلمو دموع  :Smile:

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يسلمو دموع 
كتير نايس

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

كتيييييييييييييير حلو حبيت الافكار المطروحة
انا من النوع لبحب الجرأة وجربت بعض هاي الاشيا
مشكورة دموع الغصون

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
هاد الموديل يلي دارج هلا وهي الالوان هي يلي مسيطره فطبيعي نجربه ونخرج عن المألوف بس كل حد حسب مقدار جرأته 
مشكورات صبايا على المرور والتعليقات الجميله

*

----------

